# One day jobs



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone know of places that offer these kinds of jobs? Some of my friends have found some like packing dvds on Saturdays or being a bus boy for a day at a banquet hall. I even heard about the gov't hiring students to help on the upcoming election day.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I've heard of it and back in the days when I was in high school, some of my friends worked in a warehouse every weekend on those one day jobs building chairs.. lol (you get paid by how many chairs you can make in that day)

I've also work in landscaping/renovation back in high school where they would call me up and see if I'm available to do the job on a certain day. Cash payment


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Check temp agencies. They should have jobs that are daily, longer if needed. Try labour Ready, they pay daily. Unfortunately you need to go there in the morning to get work. So could be a long day. Not sure what kind of money they pay now.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Can you type fast? lol

I had a friend who was typing papers and was paid per page completed.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Check temp agencies. They should have jobs that are daily, longer if needed. Try labour Ready, they pay daily. Unfortunately you need to go there in the morning to get work. So could be a long day. Not sure what kind of money they pay now.


$12 to $13 per hour


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> $12 to $13 per hour


Did you work there?? When I was there we pretty much paid minimum wage....not too many above that.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Did you work there?? When I was there we pretty much paid minimum wage....not too many above that.


For only one day!

Just a day of making cardboard boxes


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> Can you type fast? lol
> 
> I had a friend who was typing papers and was paid per page completed.


That could actually be very profitable...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> That could actually be very profitable...


If you touch type that would be an advantage. If not and you have the memory of Ken Jennings while sight typing you can have the same advantage as well. I sight type but I can type at reasonably fast if I'm typing by thought.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Checkout

www.odesk.com and www.elance.com

I've a friend who hired via there for projects. I myself have not used that but may try it as I'm looking to try something new be it that is pays a lot or less I just want a change right now. I like this thread already for the 'temp' jobs while you get a feel for what else you want to do.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Check out hospitality agency, working in the hotel or banquet hall serving drinks or food is actually not bad. I was working as a bartender for a banquet hall while I was still in school, and there is no work between the months of January (after new year) until March so I got some placement from the hospitality agencies.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Holidays said:


> Check out hospitality agency, working in the hotel or banquet hall serving drinks or food is actually not bad. I was working as a bartender for a banquet hall while I was still in school, and there is no work between the months of January (after new year) until March so I got some placement from the hospitality agencies.


Why does Fight Club come to mind?


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks everyone for the ideas and websites, wish me luck. =P


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Checkout
> 
> www.odesk.com and www.elance.com
> 
> I've a friend who hired via there for projects. I myself have not used that but may try it as I'm looking to try something new be it that is pays a lot or less I just want a change right now. I like this thread already for the 'temp' jobs while you get a feel for what else you want to do.


Interesting. I'll take a look; I should put my 130 WPM to good use.


----------

